# Welcome Hey-Dini (Houdini)



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Lo and behold one of those dud eggs hatched into a yellow piglet!!! I found it under Mom, Hey-zle, after it's eyes were already open. Hey Jude is the proud Dad... just in time for Father's Day!!! I put a fake egg in the nest bowl and removed the other one. Hey Zues and Halo have not had any eggs hatch. (Hey)Bonnie and Roosevelt sit on dummies... do you all suppose this little guy will be alright with all of those other Big Birds? Should I cage Mom, Dad and baby?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty cute.
I think you should leave them be although you do need to put a towel undreneath the baby and supply the parents with some straw or twigs for the nest. The baby needs something to grip to aviod developing splayed leg.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a cutie. Yes, he needs a nest liner of some kind. A towel or old soft t-shirt. Something he can grip with his feet. Great looking birds!

Margarret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH!!! I'm a grandma!!! LOL
ok 1/2 Grandma? 1/2 Great grandma? 
That is one cute baby. You have GOT to keep us updated with baby pictures!! Can't wait to see the color. Can't tell yet if it's going to have the feathers around it's head huh?
Congratulations Hey-zle!! You're still my sweetie.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes!! I realize the nest is bare. I supplied my couples with pine needles, straw, and tobacco stems... this couple uses nothing!!! I never cared in the past since no eggs ever hatched!!! I used to have nest liners until I learned they contained chemicals like formaldehyde! I snagged those right up!! a cloth or towel of some sort will do. Thanks for pointing that out. I was not sure what to do for the little thing. I would like to clean the bowl too, but I feel that is premature.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Renee, just between us Grandmas, I hope the little tyke takes after his/her Mother... She is afterall, beautiful. Not to say Hey Jude is not so himself, but he is quite the fancy man for this loft!!! hee hee... just look at him, so proud and such a stud!!! The only one in the whole loft!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a surprise  and what a great one.
Congratulations. He is absolutely adorable.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Yes!! I realize the nest is bare. I supplied my couples with pine needles, straw, and tobacco stems... this couple uses nothing!!! I never cared in the past since no eggs ever hatched!!! I used to have nest liners until I learned they contained chemicals like formaldehyde! I snagged those right up!! a cloth or towel of some sort will do. Thanks for pointing that out. I was not sure what to do for the little thing. I would like to clean the bowl too, but I feel that is premature.


The bowl actually doesn't look dirty. I've seen MUCH worse!! With the holes, all the poop is falling through anyway. I don't think the baby is to young to take him and put some bedding of some sort in the nest and then put him back. He actually looks to be about 8 days or so old. Boy, I mess Hey-zle all of the sudden. Now we need a picture of her on the nest. My sweet baby girl. 
Hey Jude is one stunning bird. Maybe the baby will get her color and his eyes. That would be awesome.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one absolutely adorable  oops  baby.

Congratulations on this happy  surprise.

The mother is beautiful and I'm sure this baby will be too, please do update us with pics


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> That is one absolutely adorable  oops  baby.
> 
> Congratulations on this happy  surprise.
> 
> The mother is beautiful and I'm sure this baby will be too, please do update us with pics


That's the daddy in the picture. Mom is one of the birds I sent to Cricket last year. She sure picked a looker for a hubby huh?  I try to teach my birds well. LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, congratulations 

I just knew you had a new baby when I read the thread title! Another little Hey. Love the name. He is gorgeous.

Also, do I get any "grandma" status since I named Hey Jude?  He is one beautiful boy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cricket, congratulations
> 
> I just knew you had a new baby when I read the thread title! Another little Hey. Love the name. He is gorgeous.
> 
> Also, do I get any "grandma" status since I named Hey Jude?  He is one beautiful boy.


I'll share with you Maggie. You can have part of my grandma status.  You named my little girls hubby, which makes him my son-in-law.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well....sorry about calling dad ...mom.... 

He is quite a hunk, you do teach your birds well, Renee.  


oh......and CONGRATULATIONS to all you new pidgie grandma's too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A WONDERFUL SURPRISE, CRICKET!!

So GREAT to see all the HEYs doing so well! I know all the "grammas" are just bursting with pride!

GREAT name for your new one!! I LOVE it and SO approriate!!

Will really be looking forward to updates! C'mon, Hey-dini, GROW FASTER!  

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL

Shi


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*More Recent Hey-Dini shots!*

Sorry it took this long, Grandmas!!! Hey-Dini IS growing fast Mr. Squeaks!!! I can't even believe how fast!!! I am in absolute awe at this process... my grass is the only other thing that could possibly grow this fast! Enjoy...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH!! That is a PRETTY baby.........Can't wait for more feathers. They do grow fast...............


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey-Dini is gonna be ONE PROUD BIRD!!

Look at that FACE! Look at that POSTURE! Look at that ATTITUDE!!!

WHAT A BEAUTY!!

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a beautiful baby. OMG he is growing really fast.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, Hey-Dini is gorgeous - love the stance, already looking like he may wing slap you into the next room.

Love, Grandma


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

HE ALREADY DID WINGSLAP ME! ANNNND CLICK HIS BEAK! I wasn't expecting that! When can he go visit his Grandma(s)???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> HE ALREADY DID WINGSLAP ME! ANNNND CLICK HIS BEAK! I wasn't expecting that! When can he go visit his Grandma(s)???


ANYTIME!! I'M FIRST!! LOL


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Careful what you wish for Renee... hmm... where is that address of yours... I know I have it somewhere! hee ehe! Lady Tarheel, a new Hey name is needed! A small lost female is in my current care. She is five and from Rhode Island or Massachusetts. The contacts did not call me back to claim her... so she is going to join my flock. But not until she has a proper name!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Your baby is beautiful! We just had an oops baby too and it was hatched a day before your's. I am amazed at how they grow too but I have to say Hey-Dini has more spunk . Rainbow thinks were one of his parents so he just hangs with us. I can't even imagine him wing slapping.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> Careful what you wish for Renee... hmm... where is that address of yours... I know I have it somewhere! hee ehe! Lady Tarheel, a new Hey name is needed! A small lost female is in my current care. She is five and from Rhode Island or Massachusetts. The contacts did not call me back to claim her... so she is going to join my flock. But not until she has a proper name!


In Renee's *911 Pigeon Alert* thread, I posted my name suggestion: "HEY-SO." See that thread for complete explanation... 

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> ANYTIME!! I'M FIRST!! LOL


Well, I'm "just down the road"! 

Cricket, got my thinking cap on for a name. Nothing hitting me yet.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, it's kind of long for a baby, but how about:

Hey Diddle Diddle? 

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

OK

Hey Leigh (Hayley)
Hey Daisie (Heyday)
Hey Fielder (Hayfield and after Cecil Felder the great Baseball player)
Hey Dude
Hey Cedar (hayseed - lol - really a stretch)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> OK
> 
> Hey Leigh (Hayley)


I LIKE THIS ONE.........


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, I can actually use two new names. Got another pigeon this morning. This guy has an injured left leg/hip. I can't feel any breaks, but the poor thing is not using the leg and is suffering some swelling. He looks to be in good shape otherwise, and he is not banded, so if he makes it, he will also need a name! Hey-Did is reserved for Hey-Zuse's first born... I also like Hey-leigh... Hayley. hmmm...


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*Recent Hey-Dini*

So big!!! I can't believe how he-she has grown! Doing good over here!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a good size baby!! I predict it's a "he" bird..........LOL


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

He's really beautiful!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks... I'm really happy Hey-Dini has good legs and feet! Mom and Dad are doing a great job and nobody else has bothered him/her. Thankfully. I have two new pigeons in Quarantine Renee... the original lost one, Hey-so and another newbie... with an injured left leg. It has nerve damage. It seems to be a male and Hey-so is a female and the two of them are in love! Side by side in quarantine cooing away at eachother. Can't wait until all is well and they can go in the loft. Hey-So and Hey-??????? help!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a few thoughts on Hey names:

Hey Baby (Babe)
Hey Daze 
Hay Zee
Hey You

O.K. maybe they aren't the best but it's fun to try


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*Hey-Dini and Dad*

the latest photo... he is up and moving around like a pro! He has major attitude and it makes me wonder if Hey Zues didn't have something to do with this... hmmmmm...

I like Hey-Zee!!! Hazy... that's one I had not come up with!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> the latest photo... he is up and moving around like a pro! He has major attitude and it makes me wonder if Hey Zues didn't have something to do with this... hmmmmm...
> 
> I like Hey-Zee!!! Hazy... that's one I had not come up with!


There's my baby!! Oh, she looks so good!! Give her a BIG kiss from me. That baby is just adorable.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I give her lots of kisses from you Renee! I put that photo in just for YOU! She is a good Mama, I just never have my camera when she is in with her little tyke Hey-Dini... She says "Hey"


----------

